# Looking for work..Independent rig and driver available.



## tooch420

Hi. I reside on Long Island (suffolk County) and work with someone who works for the town. I am looking for more work and better pay. Sometimes we dont get work because the town employees get first crack using town trucks and there is nothing for us to do. I have about 5 years experience plowing streets and large lots. I have my own reliable rig and plow, 2016 GMC SIERRA 2500HD & BOSS 8' SUPER DUTY.

I just really love plowing and want to get out there as much as possible and do a good job. If I could, I would plow all year long.


----------



## tooch420

Willing to travel for the right Money.


----------



## Plowman19

tooch420 said:


> Hi. I reside on Long Island (suffolk County) and work with someone who works for the town. I am looking for more work and better pay. Sometimes we dont get work because the town employees get first crack using town trucks and there is nothing for us to do. I have about 5 years experience plowing streets and large lots. I have my own reliable rig and plow, 2016 GMC SIERRA 2500HD & BOSS 8' SUPER DUTY.
> 
> I just really love plowing and want to get out there as much as possible and do a good job. If I could, I would plow all year long.


Hello tooch420.
I run a plow truck on the highways in Alberta. I understand how you feel. I love plowing snow too.
Play safe buddy!
Regards
Plowman19


----------

